# FS: Crate Stealth 100 watt head



## chuckmehh

OK, OK, it's a Crate on the Marshall forum...I know  

BUT!

This thing is a monster. I wouldn't lie to you guys. It was a 50 watt Stealth head converted to 100 watts (there is a paper in the chassis documenting this I was told by the previous owner, but I really don't care enough to check...I know there are 4 6L6s back there, so I assume it is indeed 100 watts haha). 

It's in great condition as well, nothing functionally wrong and nothing serious cosmetically wrong. The thing is covered in carpet, so come on, it can take a beating (you gotta love carpet that takes a beating ). 

So, yes, it's a Crate, but it sounds like a Marshall on steroids to my ears. It is HEAVY. I legitimately think it has more gain on tap than my 5150ii did unboosted, so that says something. 

$275 shipped takes it OBO. I need some moolah, but I have a price in mind I won't go below.

It's a Lee Jackson modded Crate, if you have some money and need a new head, it's worth a shot. I know the name might scare some of you away, but trust in me when I say it is a beast 


CELL PHONE MIC WARNING...IT SOUNDS LIKE TURD....

This was dry, you can definitely tell how heavy it is. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqWDKU35peg]Crate Stealth awful demo - YouTube[/ame]














NOTE: It says 50 watt, but was modded to 100 watts. Instead of 2 6V6s, it runs 4 6L6s now.


----------



## rjohns1

Damn Chuck, you go through gear quicker than most guys go through clean underwear!


----------



## chuckmehh

rjohns1 said:


> Damn Chuck, you go through gear quicker than most guys go through clean underwear!



What are these "clean underwear" you speak of? hahaha

The Crate was part of the big trade in which I planned on selling everything anyway. It is the last piece of gear I've tried to sell because, frankly, I like it. A lot. haha But, I need some other stuff more, so play time is over


----------



## Purgasound

Why is it hairy? Is it alive?


----------



## chuckmehh

American Viking said:


> Why is it hairy? Is it alive?



It just might be man. I'll vacuum (or shave) it for whoever buys it, your choice of trimming! hahahhaha


----------



## eljeffebrown

Helen Keller on crack!  that still kills me!


----------



## chuckmehh

eljeffebrown said:


> Helen Keller on crack!  that still kills me!



hahahahah Could you imagine though? 

MEEHEEEH! MEEEHEEHEHE! NERO, NERRRO, ONE, ONE! 

Hell awaits me!


----------



## diesect20022000

got your message homie. hmmm.....let me mull it over. PM me the lowest yu'd go if it's cool.


----------



## chuckmehh

diesect20022000 said:


> got your message homie. hmmm.....let me mull it over. PM me the lowest yu'd go if it's cool.



PM'd


----------



## TheLoudness!!

Bump for a good trader here. PM me a price for at least a 10th of you're playing ability bro...


----------



## chuckmehh

TheLoudness!! said:


> Bump for a good trader here. PM me a price for at least a 10th of you're playing ability bro...



Thanks homes! Why would you buy something you already have though??


----------



## diesect20022000

bump


----------



## TheLoudness!!

chuckmehh said:


> Thanks homes! Why would you buy something you already have though??



I'll trade ya then...lololo..
Have you heard me play?? If so, I'm sorry....
my shameless clip is in the Splawn thread. I guess I just play to have fun...


----------



## chuckmehh

TheLoudness!! said:


> I'll trade ya then...lololo..
> Have you heard me play?? If so, I'm sorry....
> my shameless clip is in the Splawn thread. I guess I just play to have fun...



haha I'll have to check it out homie! It's all about just having a good time and jammin anyway!!


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Don't have to preach to me. I've had one and I think they sound killer!


----------



## chuckmehh

LPMarshall hack said:


> Don't have to preach to me. I've had one and I think they sound killer!



Thanks for the input man! Glad I'm not crazy. This is the best amp Crate has to offer.


----------



## rjohns1

I'll give you $20 for it, but that is top dollar. Take the name off of it, and maybe $30. LOL.


----------



## chuckmehh

rjohns1 said:


> I'll give you $20 for it, but that is top dollar. Take the name off of it, and maybe $30. LOL.



Hmm, I'm lookin to get at least $50 shipped and paypalled hahaha

Seriously though, this is a sleeper of a head IMO. It freaking slays. I haven't listed it for the past couple weeks just because I've been enjoying it so much haha But I do need the money more than this head, so it's gotta go. 

If it had another name on it (I can take the logo off for you ), it would be MUCH more expensive. 

$250 shipped is very reasonable (yes I just lowered the price haha)


----------



## rjohns1

I'm just fucking withya, you know that.


----------



## chuckmehh

rjohns1 said:


> I'm just fucking withya, you know that.



haha Yeah man I knew! I was just messing back  

I'd love for you to play this thing for real, but it's gonna be hard getting out with school and everything now. It is a very good head IMO.


----------



## rjohns1

I've played one before, a buddy of mine had one. It was actually a great head.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

back in 2004 i got to see RATT , John Coraby was using one of these heads live , and it sounded pretty damn good !! ( i feel like i should wash my mouth out with soap after saying that on a Marshall Forum !)


----------



## chuckmehh

rjohns and Hot Tubes agree!!! I'm not just makin shit up here! hahaha


----------



## diesect20022000

bump


----------



## chuckmehh

diesect20022000 said:


> bump



Thanks homie!


----------



## chuckmehh

Local sale, going to meet the guy in a little bit! Yay! haha


----------



## chuckmehh

it's gone! Thanks for the interest fellas!


----------



## eljeffebrown

chuckmehh said:


> it's gone! Thanks for the interest fellas!



Nice so when is the new guitar coming home?


----------



## chuckmehh

eljeffebrown said:


> Nice so when is the new guitar coming home?



Still not for a little while brother! Still owe a little money on it and also need to send JCMJMP the tuners and pickups (which should be here shortly though). He's also still working on it. I'm not sure what the timetable is at the moment actually.


----------



## bulldozer1984

what ya get 4 it mate ?


----------



## chuckmehh

bulldozer1984 said:


> what ya get 4 it mate ?



$225 cash. The dude met me literally 5 minutes from my house, so I knocked a couple bucks off for him (he lived more than an hour away).


----------



## diesect20022000

cool beans man, glad you sold it.

I was interested but, i was a little concerned with the power tube change and wether it was proper. Not anything on your end obviously. I'd have gotten it if it hadn't been tinkered with or i could have proper documentation on what had been done.

That said, i'm looking for a dirt cheap 900 right now. I've gotten offers before for SL-X's and MKIII's for $300-$350 so i'm on the hunt for one of those. I've got this new band that would just LOVE an MKIII.


----------



## chuckmehh

diesect20022000 said:


> cool beans man, glad you sold it.
> 
> I was interested but, i was a little concerned with the power tube change and wether it was proper. Not anything on your end obviously. I'd have gotten it if it hadn't been tinkered with or i could have proper documentation on what had been done.
> 
> That said, i'm looking for a dirt cheap 900 right now. I've gotten offers before for SL-X's and MKIII's for $300-$350 so i'm on the hunt for one of those. I've got this new band that would just LOVE an MKIII.



That's awesome man! As far as I could tell, the mod was sturdy on the Crate. There were definitely no problems on my end with it, and the previous owner assured me he never had problems either. It was a great head man, I'd recommend you try one at some point.

A 900 for that price is a steal! I hope you land one man


----------



## diesect20022000

Thanks dude! yeah i hope so too.

I assumed it was being through you but, i'm paranoid and really i want a 2205 or MKIII so bad i can taste it,lol. as good as those particular Crate amps are i think i'm covered in the metal department. I may end up with a VTM still. I know it'd need a recap but, those are really sweet amps when they're in top form and do the 800 thing pretty well.


----------



## bulldozer1984

chuckmehh said:


> $225 cash. The dude met me literally 5 minutes from my house, so I knocked a couple bucks off for him (he lived more than an hour away).



Sweet man.. Stuff over there is so cheap.. A tube amp for $225, thats UN-HEARD of here..
I know our wages are higher but still it would be cool to buy a 50/100 watt tube amp with under $300 and get change..


----------



## chuckmehh

bulldozer1984 said:


> Sweet man.. Stuff over there is so cheap.. A tube amp for $225, thats UN-HEARD of here..
> I know our wages are higher but still it would be cool to buy a 50/100 watt tube amp with under $300 and get change..



No doubt man, we are pretty lucky here after seeing some prices for you guys. Unfortunately, that works both ways, as it sucks if you're on the selling end! haha


----------



## bulldozer1984

chuckmehh said:


> No doubt man, we are pretty lucky here after seeing some prices for you guys. Unfortunately, that works both ways, as it sucks if you're on the selling end! haha



Yeh true man.. Im looking at offing my 12 month old JVM 205 combo.. And ill get a good $1400 - $1500 for it..


----------



## chuckmehh

bulldozer1984 said:


> Yeh true man.. Im looking at offing my 12 month old JVM 205 combo.. And ill get a good $1400 - $1500 for it..



They go for about the same here actually. You hardly ever see the combos come up, but the heads are 1000-1300 or so. I would love a JVM but just can't afford it meng! Someday...haha


----------



## bulldozer1984

chuckmehh said:


> They go for about the same here actually. You hardly ever see the combos come up, but the heads are 1000-1300 or so. I would love a JVM but just can't afford it meng! Someday...haha



Yeh combos on the 2nd market and few and far between..

I paid $1700 for my 12 month old mint 410 head.. I have seen em for $1500 though..And they are about $2100 new.. So it wasnt a huge saving, but it was still worth it IMO.. PLus there is a wait here in Sydney for them until November.. 

So they must be selling well if there suppliers are out of stock..

And yeh thats the thing, they are still relatively new and seem to be holding their value well.. When i see one for sale they are usually gone within 1 or 2 weeks.. So that keeps the re-sale value high..

Which is unfortuante for a student such as yourself..


----------



## chuckmehh

bulldozer1984 said:


> Yeh combos on the 2nd market and few and far between..
> 
> I paid $1700 for my 12 month old mint 410 head.. I have seen em for $1500 though..And they are about $2100 new.. So it wasnt a huge saving, but it was still worth it IMO.. PLus there is a wait here in Sydney for them until November..
> 
> So they must be selling well if there suppliers are out of stock..



Yeah no doubt! They're amazing heads for sure and definitely the Marshall I would choose if I could have any. I really think it's perfect for me! I need one someday...haha


----------



## bulldozer1984

chuckmehh said:


> Yeah no doubt! They're amazing heads for sure and definitely the Marshall I would choose if I could have any. I really think it's perfect for me! I need one someday...haha



Yeh ive always thought it would be perfect for you.. Plenty of gain found inside the JVM's mate.. And great tone too.. I find the JVM to have alot of character.. When i listen to the German amps there is something missing for me.. I think the Marshall mids is what i like.. And the JVM has very smooth mids and is very fat.. 

I love mine, seriously love it !
If i could find a hole big enough to fit my dick into my JVM, i would fuck the shit out of it !!!


----------



## chuckmehh

bulldozer1984 said:


> Yeh ive always thought it would be perfect for you.. Plenty of gain found inside the JVM's mate.. And great tone too.. I find the JVM to have alot of character.. When i listen to the German amps there is something missing for me.. I think the Marshall mids is what i like.. And the JVM has very smooth mids and is very fat..
> 
> I love mine, seriously love it !
> If i could find a hole big enough to fit my dick into my JVM, i would fuck the shit out of it !!!


----------

